# HELP WITH MY MOUSE'S EYE??



## What'sausername (Mar 4, 2014)

So his eye wasn't opening all the way and it looked a bit pink and irritated. Now the one he was with has the same thing! I didn't think anything of it I just thought it was crusty because when I saw it he had just woken up from a nap and I thought maybe it has just crusted over in his sleep.. Any advice would be greatly appreciated! I have no clue what to do :/


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I would begin by giving the eyes a wipe with a weak saline solution (salt and water). See if that helps. 
Are there any other symptoms?


----------



## What'sausername (Mar 4, 2014)

WoodWitch said:


> I would begin by giving the eyes a wipe with a weak saline solution (salt and water). See if that helps.
> Are there any other symptoms?


No not that I can see just the eye but I'll keep a close eye on it

Thanks!


----------

